# freeze dried honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it's open to the air in some way and it's a frost free freezer, I think it will dry some. I would worry about the condensation when you thaw it back out, undoing all your work. That and picking up some food flavors would worry me.

A better system is to put it in a closet that has a dehumidifier in it. As long as the humidity is below 18% or so you can just stack up supers with a board or something to make a gap to let the air circulate and turn on a fan in the room. If your humdity is higher this may be counterproductive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Also, according to the books, as long as you keep it < 52 F it won't ferment.


----------

